# <select>-Feld -> Möglichkeiten



## Sebigf (10. August 2006)

Hallo zusammen !

Ich habe gemerkt, dass viele unserer Kollegen Probleme mit den Dropdown-Feldern haben, sobald diese sehr umfangrein an Items sind.

Ich wollte deshalb mal ganz einfach nachfragen, was ich da machen kann, sodass es auch zu 100% kompatibel mit allen Browsern ist.

Ich habe so an folgende Möglichkeiten gedacht...

- Zeilenhöhe ?
- Background-Farbe pro Zeile ?
- Fett / Kursiv Text pro Zeile ?

Was ist davon bei allen Browsern möglich ?

Danke


----------



## Gumbo (10. August 2006)

Wie schön, dass sich darüber schon jemand Gedanken gemacht hat: Roger Johanssons „Styling even more form controls“.


----------

